# 5000 members



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just thought I would bring up we are fast approaching 5000 members. Are we going to do anything special for number 5000 like we did 3000?
4000 went by before anyone realized, so thought I would start the discussion earlier.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

cake, pie, ice cream, sparklers and margaritas? and lots of welcomes?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, are we that close? I think a party thread to welcome #5000 and maybe a chat to introduce some of our members would be cool.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow that's awesome!!
I'm with Dona...margaritas for sure!! hehe


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

We are at 4631 now


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Mmmm...... how about a ebook of choice for number 5000 ?

  Brian


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

brianm said:


> Mmmm...... how about a ebook of choice for number 5000 ?
> 
> Brian


as long as it is from one of our own authors


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Of Course! Maybe even a couple of them?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> cake, pie, ice cream, sparklers and margaritas? and lots of welcomes?


Oh, and hot dogs! We have lots left over from the Fourth!

N


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Woo Hoo......I want to come to the party.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> as long as it is from one of our own authors


Cool idea


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I go for Margaritas!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

What are we at now?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> What are we at now?


4893


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You guys all know me too well:  I am bringing my two best friends to the party:  Marge & Rita!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> 4893


Getting really close now!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Now at 4942


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Getting ready to chill with Marge and Rita.  The three of us get along like tequila, lime and salt.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

4953, almost there!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty close now.
Huh Harvey?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We could do a welcome chat next Saturday, with sparklers and all that.

I just hope that # 5000 isn't one of those one-post-and-run people!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> We could do a welcome chat next Saturday, with sparklers and all that.
> 
> I just hope that # 5000 isn't one of those one-post-and-run people!


everyonce in a while I will randomly browse through all the member names and it always surprises me the amount of people who have been members for months and post only once ...HUH! How?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

5,000. that's a lot already and it's getting very close. wait. is it 5,000 already??


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

carlobee said:


> 5,000. that's a lot already and it's getting very close. wait. is it 5,000 already??


Almost. 4986


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

4991.  So close!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

back2nature said:


> I go for Margaritas!


Mojitos instead for me!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Get out the party hats we are at 4996.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dori,
You be in charge of balloons!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.  It's like waiting for a baby to be delivered.
Can we name it Margarita?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

sjc said:


> Wow. It's like waiting for a baby to be delivered.
> Can we name it Margarita?


I actually laughed out loud when I read that.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Margarita, how perfect!!
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like we have a winner, at least according to the stats page!  Member 5000:  "chango"

(as in "presto.."?)

Maybe we can persuade him/her to change-o it to Margarita.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone told Chango about this thread and his much anticipated arrival??!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Chango only made one post about a Hitchhiker's Guide skin.  Perhaps we could send a PM and let him/her know they're number 5000.  Most new members have no clue they have an actual member number. 
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> Chango only made one post about a Hitchhiker's Guide skin. Perhaps we could send a PM and let him/her know they're number 5000. Most new members have no clue they have an actual member number.
> deb


I know I had no idea until about a month or so ago. I noticed some people put their number in their member name so it made me realize I probably had a number too.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think we kinda gotta wait for Harvey to "proclaim" it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You're right, Geoff.  It definitely needs to come from Harvey.  
deb


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Good thinking Geoff. I never considered that. Stupid Me...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think anyone can announce it. It looks like Chango is number 5000. Welcome, Chango! Glad to have you as a milestone member here at Kindleboards!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I think anyone can announce it. It looks like Chango is number 5000. Welcome, Chango! Glad to have you as a milestone member here at Kindleboards!
> 
> Leslie
> Global Mod


Ok then! Congrats on being number 5000 Chango!! We have been waiting for you and this milestone! Welcome to KB


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bring on the fireworks, Margaritas, cake & ice cream 
and the dancing!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Actually, because of a peculiarity of how our user numbers get assigned versus the actual count of our members, the "official 5,000th member" is *nufa*.

Here's the profile: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?action=profile;u=5000

No posts yet, but welcome to the boards!! And congratulations to all of us in hitting this major milestone in the life of our board!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it sort of like true north and magnetic north, Harvey? Nufa is the true 5000th member and Chango is the magnetic one? LOL

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hope Nufa likes Margaritas. We'll call him/her:

*NUFARITA*


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Is it sort of like true north and magnetic north, Harvey? Nufa is the true 5000th member and Chango is the magnetic one? LOL
> 
> L


Something like that! Our assigned member numbers differ from the number of members displayed on our main forum page. Nufa is the 5,000th member to register with our forums.

On the front page now, it shows that we have 5,014 members. The latest member to register, though, is actually member #5,023. What is that difference of nine members? I think it's at least partially explained by a few members who registered and then deleted their accounts.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> Hope Nufa likes Margaritas. We'll call him/her:
> 
> *NUFARITA*


LOL!!! Welcome to Kb Nufa!! Thanks for being #5000!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I always would like to take this time to thank the other 4999 members! Especially harvey, the mods and some of the senior members for making this a great board I have learned so much here! Thanks KB!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aaaawww...and she blushes.


----------

